# Yes - a dream come through!



## ninsaga (17 Aug 2009)

The bumbling idiot englishman is to give up acting!


----------



## Henny Penny (17 Aug 2009)

Hooray!


----------



## mathepac (17 Aug 2009)

Huge Grunt gone - good!


----------



## dodo (17 Aug 2009)

He was great in 4 weddings and a funeral and also Bridget Jones and some others, the part he played mostly the same but still good, he will be missed


----------



## ninsaga (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> He was great in 4 weddings and a funeral and also Bridget Jones and some others, the part he played mostly the same but still good, he will be missed



......oh yeah, you mean to ones where he played the part of the bumbling idiot englishman!


----------



## mathepac (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> He was great in 4 weddings and a funeral and also Bridget Jones and some others, ...


The highlight of his career was on Top Gear with a surprisingly sycophantic Clarkson, but unfortunately Huge Grunt came across as some kind of bumbling idiot englishman and I thought at the time he was in danger of being typecast as some kind of bumbling idiot englishman. He's gone now - hurray!


----------



## Caveat (18 Aug 2009)

Thought he could be mildly amusing at the embarrassed, bumbling thing - more so in e.g. _Sirens. _

However his 'thing' had limited use (and appeal).


----------



## becky (18 Aug 2009)

I thought he was good in "about a boy".  He looked well in it I also thought and wondered why he didn't keep that image.


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

becky said:


> I thought he was good in "about a boy".  He looked well in it I also thought and wondered why he didn't keep that image.



Yes agree with that! Actually probably the only film he was good in!


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Aug 2009)

You lot might not miss him but [broken link removed] will


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> You lot might not miss him but [broken link removed] will



I think Divine has got what she could out of him!

Thompson has continued to stay in the public awareness, appearing in Joey Buttafuoco's cable access show in 1998, on Judge Judy in 1999,[12] and on the Danish documentary series Negermagasinet in 2005. She was the subject of a biopic Million Dollar Hooker in 2006 and appeared on Hollywood Lives, an ITV television series, in 2007.[6] She has been reported to have earned a total of $1.6 million from publicity related to her arrest with Grant.[6] As a result, she and her manager, partner and father of her children, Alvin C. "Gangsta" Brown, bought a four-bedroom home in Beverly Hills and became affluent.[1] Thompson has said the money she earned from interviews and endorsements after the infamous 1995 interrupted dalliance has allowed her to put her daughters through private school.[13] "Everything worked out for the better," she said in 2007: "It helped me turn it into something positive … I was blessed that it could get me out of that lifestyle."[2]


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2009)

ninsaga said:


> ......oh yeah, you mean to ones where he played the part of the bumbling idiot englishman!


What is so wrong with playing the bumbling Englishman ,everybody who watched 4 Wedding and Bridge Jones enjoyed those films even if they don't admit it out loud and lets not forget Notting Hill .
As the saying goes(you'll only miss him when he is gone come's to mind) mark my words,I can't think of another actor who can play the bumbling Englishman as good as him if any at all.
I think he deserves a knighthood from the Queen


----------



## ninsaga (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> What is so wrong with playing the bumbling Englishman


........ being a bumbling idiot Englishman I suppose



dodo said:


> ...everybody who watched 4 Wedding and Bridge Jones enjoyed those films even if they don't admit it out loud....



.........Ok I'll admit (even to myself) that I DID NOT enjoy those films




dodo said:


> As the saying goes(you'll only miss him when he is gone come's to mind) mark my words



............ mark my words.....I won't




dodo said:


> I can't think of another actor who can play the bumbling Englishman as good as him if any at all.



.... bumbling idiot Englishman to be precise . ....... and yes I agree he is indeed one.



dodo said:


> I think he deserves a knighthood from the Queen



.........oh jeez here we go.........lets put him right up there with the likes of Tim Henman then........ coming close and achieving feck all.


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> I think he deserves a knighthood from the Queen



Well, I suppose, I mean this guy got an honorary knighthood!


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2009)

ninsaga said:


> ........ being a bumbling idiot Englishman I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He received success as an actor that is fact,if not he would not have been paid so much to act and millions of people would not have gone to see his movies,unless you judge success as having won an oscar then that would put him in the company of the likes of Robert Mitchum, Kirk Douglas to name a few unless you think they are not good actors also.


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> ,unless you judge success as having won an oscar then that would put him in the company of the likes of Robert Mitchum, Kirk Douglas to name a few unless you think they are not good actors also.



Did he win an oscar! 

I know he has BAFTA or something bit I must have missed the oscar?


----------



## Caveat (18 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> Did he win an oscar!


 
No.

Neither did Mitchum or Douglas but I think that is kind of Dodo's point - sort of.


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> No.
> 
> Neither did Mitchum or Douglas but I think that is kind of Dodo's point - sort of.



Oh right must have read that wrong  pheewwwww! Order is restored! Hugh Grant with an Oscar indeed!


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> Did he win an oscar!
> 
> I know he has BAFTA or something bit I must have missed the oscar?


You did not get the point,I said if you judge a actor by if he won an oscar,then is plain English he would be with the like's of Kirk Douglas,Robert Mitchum who also never won an oscar.

*Caveat thanks somethings are not easy* to explain to some people


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> You did not get the point,I said if you judge a actor by if he won an oscar,then is plain English he would be with the like's of Kirk Douglas,Robert Mitchum who also never won an oscar.
> 
> *Caveat thanks somethings are not easy* to explain to some people



My apologies Dodo but i find both the grammar and spelling in your post quite difficult to understand including this one so I'll leave you to it.............. I'm just happy Grant is retiring so good times!


----------



## ninsaga (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> He received success as an actor that is fact,if not he would not have been paid so much to act and millions of people would not have gone to see his movies,unless you judge success as having won an oscar then that would put him in the company of the likes of Robert Mitchum, Kirk Douglas to name a few unless you think they are not good actors also.



Easy on there Bridget Jones - me thinks you have a small crush for the bumbling idiot englishman - would I be right now


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2009)

ney001 said:


> My apologies Dodo but i find both the grammar and spelling in your post quite difficult to understand including this one so I'll leave you to it.............. I'm just happy Grant is retiring so good times!


grammar not up to standard sorry but when you have to leave school at 13 these things happen,


----------



## dodo (18 Aug 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Easy on there Bridget Jones - me thinks you have a small crush for the bumbling idiot englishman - would I be right now


Don't tell the wife


----------



## ney001 (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> *Caveat thanks somethings are not easy* to explain to some people



No worries, maybe just be a little more understanding when 'some people' don't understand you!  

Anyway speaking of spelling should thread read  A dream come true or am I totally missing the point?


----------



## ninsaga (18 Aug 2009)

dodo said:


> Don't tell the wife



jeez....now you are really worrying me


----------



## mathepac (18 Aug 2009)

What was the name of that former actor who didn't get an Oscar and specialised in playing the prototypical bumbling idiot englishman in low-rent fillums a few years ago?


----------

